# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Quelle est la visibilit de ces nouveaux blogs?

## jmini

Bonjour  tous,

Comme pour beaucoup ici, changer doutil de blog ne devrait pas tre un problme pour moi. Je ne suis pas plus attach  WordPress que cela. Je vais suivre le thread concernant la migration WP vers Forum.

Je me posais la question suivante :

Quelle est la visibilit de la nouvelle plateforme de blog ?

De mon point de vue, les blogs WP ntaient pas assez intgrs :
-	Ni au reste du site
-	Ni entre eux (chaque blog avait sa propre catgorie  Java  ou  Eclipse  et il mtait impossible de suivre correctement les post des blogs de la communaut autour de ces thmatiques  cest lternel problme des rcaps).

De mon point de vue, ce point est crucial. Il encouragerait les auteurs comme moi  poster plus rgulirement.

----------


## jmini

Comme quoi il faut tout lire:




> Un rcapitulatif trs efficace : http://www.developpez.net/forums/blogs/


Extrait de Les Blogs Forum en bref 

Je vais regarder cette rcap en dtail.

----------


## Anomaly

Vos billets sont visibles dans la rcap donne ci-dessus, par tout le monde, y compris les non inscrits. Ils sont galement accessibles sur les profils utilisateurs, via un lien dans le mini profil  gauche de chaque message. Bref, je pense que ct visibilit, cela ne devrait vraiment pas tre un problme.  :;):

----------


## jmini

> Vos billets sont visibles dans la rcap donne ci-dessus, par tout le monde, y compris les non inscrits.


Par rapport aux non inscrits, voir ma question sur les images. (pour moi c'est un point de blocage). Edit Anomaly: ce problme-l est rsolu depuis

La grande avance me semble tre que les catgories semblent partages entre les auteurs. a permet de suivre plusieurs auteurs sur un mme thme.

----------

